# JUNE FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE.



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We are all Jubilee'd out here in England,bunting flying and all sorts of different celebrations and parties going on for the first 4 or 5 days of June.So my Havs are tired out,so I was thinking how about,tired out sleeping on their backs Havs,bellies up,stretched out and relaxed,always ready for a tummy rub!!So lets see all those little pink bellies!Here are a couple of old shots of the furbabies,I thought I had more tummies up pics,so I shall have to get busy with the camera.Happy tummy tickling!!


----------



## Quennell (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what sweet little bellies!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau's belly while he's relaxing in his bed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just took this photo a few days ago with my phone...I'm so jealous! I wish my naps were that comfortable..lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

These were taken when Whimsy was little..Haven't gotten one lately. I never seem to have my camera handy when she sleeps in that position, then by the time I go get it she has moved.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This was the sisters relaxing last summer


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

whimsy said:


> These were taken when Whimsy was little..Haven't gotten one lately. I never seem to have my camera handy when she sleeps in that position, then by the time I go get it she has moved.


Awww, she's so cute. I bet you really enjoyed going through the baby pictures though to find these.

My favorite part of them on their backs is their adorable feet hanging in the air.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse*

Jesse before & after his belly rub


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm getting sleepy looking at all these pictures!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ozzie sleeps sooooo cute! I could watch him all day


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't have very many, and right on cue today she did a couple good poses for me. :whoo:
1. she looked lonely, so I put a toy next to her. 2. she was sleeping that way.3. with my daughter from a couple months ago.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

nlb, i love the sleepy puppy kiss photo; that's awesome!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuss said:


> nlb, i love the sleepy puppy kiss photo; that's awesome!


I'm partial to that one too! Thanks!

All the tummy shots here so far are precious! :biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache loves to sleep in this position and I love to take pictures of her like that... so funny.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Gosh... all these pictures are so darn cute!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It cracks me up to see they all seem to use the same sleepy back position, lol..

sprawled out and all!

ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Omg these are just too sweet. Apparently my Ted's fav sleeping position is his back


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Teds belly pic*

Photo of Teds fav position to sleep


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*photo didnt attach*

one more try


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

On the first picture Roki is tiny pup, on second he is restin after some mad RLH in the park and third one is from our seaside home. 
Whimsey as pup is sooooo cute, cute, cute, cute.... Awww!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Awwwww:dance:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to have a bunch of really cute photos of Brody lying on his back. Over the weekend I tried to find them and it seems about 1/2 of all his photos are just gone!! 
*sobs*

Lately I haven't been able to get any...the second I even think about moving for the camera he stops doing whatever cute thing he was doing, no matter how stealthily I go about it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too cute! Love the cute belly shots.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Here's Ruffles stretched out on our love seat.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

My little Tango puppy after a walk.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks all tired out!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thumper said:


> It cracks me up to see they all seem to use the same sleepy back position, lol..
> 
> sprawled out and all!
> 
> ound:


I agree! I sit and watch my two sleep sometimes. So so cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy usually sleeps on his back in bed at night so he's perpendicular to us. I need to remember to bring my phone or camera up with me at night to get a pictures. We look like we're making a big "H" in bed. Not the most flattering of poses! :biggrin1:








[/URL] back by jabojenny01, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper and her puppy pillow


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

The pictures are all adorable!! As a not yet havanese parent, is this the normal position for sleeping?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Must be, but not only to Havs...


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Piper just way to cute. You guys are just giving me more and more reason to go out and buy Ted more stuff!!:wink:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nlb said:


> Must be, but not only to Havs...


LOL, so sweet! that's IT Tillie needs a kitten.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wendylee said:


> The pictures are all adorable!! As a now yet havanese parent, is this the normal position for sleeping?


in a word. YES.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, so sweet! that's IT Tillie needs a kitten.


Kittens are definately fun and easier. That cat is playing very well with Cass right now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, totally easier! we have 3 cats, but they are all "seniors" at 11+ yrs old ... Tillie tries SO hard to play with them to irritate them, and nothing. LOL They don't move at all. poor girl!! She wants to chase and run and wrestle and they will NOT take the bait, so to speak!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

What a fun thread. All the pictures are SO cute! Here's some of Louis (third pic is the most recent one of him) and Leroy (last pic), honorary Havanese.

Funny the hair color keeps changing haha...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I know Havs change their hair colour as they grow,but this is ridiculous!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, totally easier! we have 3 cats, but they are all "seniors" at 11+ yrs old ... Tillie tries SO hard to play with them to irritate them, and nothing. LOL They don't move at all. poor girl!! She wants to chase and run and wrestle and they will NOT take the bait, so to speak!


Yeah, Cass has two cats to taunt, but one does play chase, and it's so cute to see them together. Today, Cass had her sister come to play at our house for the first time. Keep in mind that other than when she met her for the first time a couple months ago, she hasn't had any other dog to play with. Well, they had a blast together! They RLH all over the place! She was so well behaved. I was so proud of her! I'll post pictures when I have more time on a new thread.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

These photos are so darn cute! Charly didn't pic up this Havanese trait so she wont be in this months photo challenge. I'm getting a big giggle out of seeing all these tummies. :laugh:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Rene831 said:


> These photos are so darn cute! Charly didn't pic up this Havanese trait so she wont be in this months photo challenge. I'm getting a big giggle out of seeing all these tummies. :laugh:


Sometimes these Havs grow into this trait a little later in life so you never know she might grow into it yet!


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

*PA*

Lights out!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

It's been almost a year since this was taken......


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I had to look at all of these over they are just so adorable, they look like little teddy bears. Here's one of Misty with Khloe.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have shown this one before but its my favorite!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Suzi....that is TOO cute!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

they look like mops you left lying on the floor  Gibbs likes to lay on his back, but Probie likes to slump over his bed with his feet dangling and looks like a weasel, or sloth


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

nicest looking mops I've ever seen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hutsonshouse said:


> they look like mops you left lying on the floor  Gibbs likes to lay on his back, but Probie likes to slump over his bed with his feet dangling and looks like a weasel, or sloth


Weasle... definitely weasle. They're the spineless ones!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And, in at the wire... Here are a couple of Kodi, relaxing after his agility weekend!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish I was that flexible!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

i get a stiff neck just looking at Kodi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! My limber boy! He sleeps like that all the time. It must be all his stretches on his FitPawz Ball!:biggrin1:


----------

